# CC Tuning



## Lazza68 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have been recommended CC Tuning to remap my ECU - has anyone else used them and have favourable results / a disaster??

Thanks - Lazza


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Lazza, nope an unknown to me, if you add your location to the post or avatar then someone will recommend a local tuner. I would re-post it in the MK1 forum tho. Have you got a BAM or APX engine (assuming you have a 225?)

TT's (225bhp) seem to cope well with remaps, the usual timing belt and water pump needs to be up to the job first, best finding out when this was done. The DV and odd hose tend to go just after the re-map for some but not others, I think (and I'm no expert) the internals can cope well with the additional power.

Personally I'd drive to WAK's to get it done as he is well known on here and lives on repeat business, he'd check the TT over thoroughly before the re-map too. You may even get a go in his car!

Oh and welcome to the forum, join the TTOC you wont regret it.

Stu.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lazza, Custom Code are quite a well known company, with many agents throughout UK.
http://www.custom-code.co.uk/
But if you are anywhere near Staines go see Wak at Vagcheck.
http://www.vagcheck.co.uk/
H.


----------



## Lazza68 (Sep 24, 2008)

Guys - thank you very much for responding - I'm in Sussex (between Horsham and Dorking) and have a 225 1.8T Coupe.

Lazza


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lazza, Go see Wak in Staines then, wish I was as close.
H.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As Harold says, Go and see Wak @ VagCheck. You will not regret it.


----------



## Lazza68 (Sep 24, 2008)

Guys / Gals,

Thanks for the tips - have now booked in with Wak this weekend - will let you know how it goes, but certainly feel a lot happier having had the recommendation.

Thanks again
Lazza


----------

